# Macro photo of bee's eye covered with pollen wins Nikon photo contest



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

See here.

Amazing photo!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Just today, another bee club member and I were working a pollination table at an event for 4th-graders. We were talking about the hair on bees and she mentioned that bee eyes are hairy. I'd not noticed it before, but then she pointed it out _*on a poster I had made from bee photos I had taken*_ (not nearly as close up as that contest photo above). Indeed, you can make out hairy eyes quite clearly.

There I thought I was the observant science geek.

And then she said that the hairs in their field of vision help bees judge their speed.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

An earlier thread with multiple other highly enlarged bee 'body parts' photos ...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?292413-Enlarged-photos-of-bee-parts


And a couple of fascinating '_action_' photos of the bee stinger remaining in the stung human victim and pulling out of the bee's body as the bee tries to fly off ...
http://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=2589

.


----------

